# Inverter iBook G3 500/700



## Invité (25 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous,
on vient de me donner deux ziBook 12. G3@500 et G3@700.
Le 500 fonctionne bien, mais n'a pas de batterie et le tiroir du lecteur (graveur ?) ne se referme plus.
Le 700 démarre, mais écran noir (on peut vaguement distinguer des trucs sur l'écran) et disque dur qui tic-tic-tic.
Le 500 est très joli, blanc/gris, le 700 est plus classique, blanc un peu translucide.
Je pense mettre le disque du 500 dans le 700, et mettre l'inverter du 500 sur le 700.
D'après vous c'est compatible ?
Je ne parle pas du disque, là c'est sûr que c'est bon.


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

Tu as de la chance. 

http://www.bricomac.com/carte-inverter-ibook-g3-et-g4-12-et-14_40_330.html

En suivant cette page, oui c'est compatible.


----------



## Invité (25 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu as de la chance.
> 
> http://www.bricomac.com/carte-inverter-ibook-g3-et-g4-12-et-14_40_330.html
> 
> En suivant cette page, oui c'est compatible.




Pas con ! 
Je m'acharnais à essayer de trouver les refs dans les manuels, sans trop de succès.
Merci ! 


Par contre, en suivant la table d'orientation des forums, on s'aperçoit qu'ici, on ne parle au mieux, que des portables motorisés par des PPC 603ev, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tes ziboucs. On déménage !


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Par contre, en suivant la table d'orientation des forums, on s'aperçoit qu'ici, on ne parle au mieux, que des portables motorisés par des PPC 603ev, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tes ziboucs. On déménage !



Mea culpa, je vais de ce pas me flageller avec des orties ! :rose:


----------



## Invité (8 Juillet 2010)

Bon, en fait, j'ai pas changé l'inverter. 
J'ai simplement échangé les écrans. Je sais je suis fainéant ! :rose:
Mais bon, ça marche sans problèmes


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Juillet 2010)

Tu fait quoi de l'iBook 500 du coup ?


----------



## Invité (9 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tu fait quoi de l'iBook 500 du coup ?



Je garde pour les pièces, et à l'occaze je réparerais


----------

